#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-11-03
<hope> good evening, anyone up to helping a poor-michigan boy tonight?
<hope> have personally crossed over from the dark side since hardy and been using, loving and learning as much as possible, but just installed 11.10 ubuntu studio and cannot setup a 2nd display like i can in ubuntu.  need some help...:-(
<hope> anyone?
